# hgh blast here i come!!!



## ws0158

before training today i had a shot of igf-1 lr3 great pumps!! :thumb:

had my haribo and shake PostW them popped round to my source for a chat, offered me a real good price for 200iu of hygetropin couldnt refuse, we get talking bout the blast method so im going to try it tomorrow, 30,30,30,30,40,40ius

i already upped my cals, pro's, carbs and fats for the igf, currently on 800mg test and 600mg EQ!!

should i run the igf aswell???? :confused1:

14st 10lbs today, quite lean good abs, veins in neck, delts and arms showing!!

32 inch waist, 5ft 10'' . 18'' arms (cold flexed)

cant wait to see results im well excited like a kid at christmas :thumb:


----------



## mkng

I know alot of guys on here stack hgh and igf but a friend of mine just removed igf from his cycle because he said he felt no progress after two months. He instead added T4 and is much happier with his cycle.

I also used hgh and T4 cycle and was happy with it. Never tried igf so can't really compare the two.

Here's an article he linked me to.

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/anthony-roberts/thyroid-and-growth-hormone.htm

and a quote....

So we want elevated T3 levels when we take GH, or we won't be getting ANYWHERE NEAR the full anabolic effect of our injectable GH without enough T3. And now we know that not only do we need the additional T3, but we actually want the CONVERSION process of T4 into T3 to take place, because it's the presence of those mediator enzymes that will allow the T3 to be synergistic with GH, instead of being inhibitory as is seen when T3 is simply added to a GH cycle. And remember, we don't only want T3 levels high, but we want types 1 and 2 deiodinase to get us there- and when we take supplemental T3, that just doesn't happen&#8230;all that happens is the type 3 deiodinase enzyme shows up and negates the beneficial effects of the T3 when we combine it with GH.


----------



## ws0158

so igf ang hgh is ok??? cool

didnt think i would need t3 or t4 as im only goin to be on hgh for 6 days?? am i wrong?


----------



## mkng

ws0158 said:


> so igf ang hgh is ok??? cool
> 
> didnt think i would need t3 or t4 as im only goin to be on hgh for 6 days?? am i wrong?


I didn't know you were only doing a one time blast of 200ius and that was it. I thought that was just the beginning of your cycle.

From what I understand, using hgh suppresses your natural thyroid hormone production so thats why its a good idea to use t4 when using hgh. In the past people have been concerned about thyroid suppression after prolonged t3/t4 use, but I think people are starting to change their minds about that. In other forums I've read that people actually rebound very fast (in like a week or two).

I plan on running hgh for the next 3 1/2 months and I plan using t4 for the entire cycle (100mcg ed tapering up to 200mcg and back down). If its just a one time blast, I'm not sure what would be the right call. Sorry.


----------



## ws0158

will be doing a few blasts mate but only 6 days out of every 4 weeks, like dutch_scott method

i remember reading some articles somewhere on the long use of t4 and t3 and it said you could run it for 10months a year and have a 2 month break then ok to repeat

i doubt thyroid suppression would occur only using hgh 6 days out of 28, what do you think??


----------



## mkng

ws0158 said:


> i doubt thyroid suppression would occur only using hgh 6 days out of 28, what do you think??


I was going to chime in by saying the only information I have on the subject is the article I linked and my own experience. Neither of which can answer your question but it looks like Dutch already came in to answer it.


----------



## ws0158

thanks for the help, will start the igf-1 the day after the hgh then, test e is already fully kicked, ghrp-6 and cjc is what i had planned for after

will keep this thread updated to show results.....reps


----------



## StephenC

Give it a day or two after the blast before starting the gh peps and igf..

I'd also adjust your doseage on your blast mate, as scott says it's based around a very quick taper, your start and end doses are too close together


----------



## ws0158

adjust my doses how???

30.30.30.50.50????


----------



## musclemorpheus

if your using Hyge do exactly as Scott has highlighted many times and it is easier with Hyge 8iu vials..

Monday 24iu (3)

Tuesday 24iu (3)

Wednesday 24iu (3)

Thursday 40iu (5)

Friday 40 iu (5)

This will leave you with some over which can go towards your next blast the month after..

I will be trying this shortly and see how I get on, before this blast idea I would take HGH at 10iu 3 times a week and I loved the stuff... just gonna get my holiday out of the way first and then all speed ahead..


----------



## gooner fc

ws0158 said:


> thanks for the help, will start the igf-1 the day after the hgh then, test e is already fully kicked, ghrp-6 and cjc is what i had planned for after
> 
> will keep this thread updated to show results.....reps


subscribed, will be good to see the results? Have you ever done a blast like this before?


----------



## ws0158

first time doing blast and first time doing HGH

day two, just done my morning shot of 10iu's,

yesterday i done 10 upon waking, then 10 before gym and 10iu's before bed.

had slight pains in my forearms last night when i woke up for to go toilet, apart from that no other sides

eating the house, my food yesterday, 750grams carbs, 130g fat, 370 protein, around 8000 cals

you probably wont beleive me but im definatley feeling quite pumpe today, normally feel quite week in the morning

will update in the morning


----------



## ws0158

little update, definatley more pumped today

just been out shopping and my legs are feeling like ive ran a marathon even if i sit down they still ache, my appetite is down abit now also, still ramming the food down though

will keep you updated


----------



## hackskii

subscribed


----------



## ws0158

quick update for you guys

couldnt finish my last meal just, appetite really bad just, had to get the flaxseed caps out and have a 60/40 casein/whey shake

legs have stopped aching now, forearms and hands are tingling a little but nothing really assuming its CTS

hope appetite gets better tommorow still managed my quota for nutrients tho

going to have my last shot of the day now


----------



## weeman

ws0158 said:


> first time doing blast and first time doing HGH
> 
> day two, just done my morning shot of 10iu's,
> 
> yesterday i done 10 upon waking, then 10 before gym and 10iu's before bed.
> 
> had slight pains in my forearms last night when i woke up for to go toilet, apart from that no other sides
> 
> eating the house, my food yesterday, 750grams carbs, 130g fat, 370 protein, around 8000 cals
> 
> you probably wont beleive me but im definatley feeling quite pumpe today, normally feel quite week in the morning
> 
> will update in the morning


thats about 5,600kcals mate not 8,000 lol


----------



## ws0158

weeman said:


> thats about 5,600kcals mate not 8,000 lol


typo mate ment to be 6000, :thumb:


----------



## ws0158

*day 3 update*

sleep last night was excellent, never woke up at all feel fresh today, little bit dehydrated probably from not waking up for a drink

no pains in wrists or forearms yet

breakfast went down easy so im hoping the appetite loss is gone

will post up weight and measurments this after noon after gym

cleary holding abit of water on my abs but not really noticing it anywhere else, feeling good


----------



## ws0158

* update*

trained shoulders today and *booooom*

upright dumbell press, last set of first exercise

last week best set was 36kg dumbells for 6 reps

today my best set was 42kg dumbells for 7 reps

behind head barbell press last exercise,last set

last week 80kg's for 5

today 92.5kg for 4

very impressive gains for one week

arms are up half an inch

and im up to 15st 11lbs

up 15lbs in 3 days!!! unbeliveable!! dont even look bloated

appetite is still down abit but no sides now what so ever


----------



## RyanClarke

15 pounds in 3 days and no bloat? unreal


----------



## ws0158

RyanClarke said:


> 15 pounds in 3 days and no bloat? unreal


didnt say no bloat did i????

said dont look bloated. all water must be in the muscle not under the skin, veins are still out all over arm when i tense

obviously its mainly water but you wouldnt tell by looking


----------



## jonesy1234cas

good stuff mate !! im liking sound of this gh blast idea!!


----------



## big_jim_87

ws0158 said:


> * update*
> 
> trained shoulders today and *booooom*
> 
> upright dumbell press, last set of first exercise
> 
> *last week best set was 36kg dumbells for 6 reps *
> 
> *today my best set was 42kg dumbells for 7 reps *
> 
> behind head barbell press last exercise,last set
> 
> *last week 80kg's for 5*
> 
> *today 92.5kg for 4*
> 
> *very impressive gains for one week*
> 
> *arms are up half an inch*
> 
> and im up to 15st 11lbs
> 
> *up 15lbs in 3 days!!!* unbeliveable!! dont even look bloated
> 
> appetite is still down abit but no sides now what so ever


ok buddy a question for you you have gained 15lb in 3days, how much muscle do you think you can gain in 3days? the answer is so little it cant be mesured in lbs so the answer to the strength and weight increase is water and glycogen retention. i find when i hold more water the stronger i become same with glycogen, now it would be good if you could keep making gains in strength over say 10-12wks as i think you could make gains in this time but the length of a gh blast how much muscle do you realy think you can add/grow in this time?

im still not sold yet on a gh blast unless its in a blast and cruise method so blast how you are then instead of time off some sort of lower does to get you through till the next blast like 10iu 3xwk till next blast. that is how i would run a gh blast as i just cant see it working i think you will think it is by temp size (due to water and glycogen) weight and strength increase but im still not sold yet


----------



## ws0158

big_jim im fully aware that this is water and glycogen, ive not said otherwise

i will be taking ghrp6 + cjc +igf-1 lr3 for 3 weeks after this blast then blast again and so on,

im not sold yet on the blast method thats why im trying it and posting up results

it think the idea is the size gains come after the blast when you expand any new cells that youve grew with the AAS's


----------



## ohmygoodness

Subscribed


----------



## gooner fc

ws0158 said:


> big_jim im fully aware that this is water and glycogen, ive not said otherwise
> 
> i will be taking ghrp6 + cjc +igf-1 lr3 for 3 weeks after this blast then blast again and so on,
> 
> im not sold yet on the blast method thats why im trying it and posting up results
> 
> it think the idea is the size gains come after the blast when you expand any new cells that youve grew with the AAS's


hi ya mate nice to here your doing well on the blast, does the peptides help with put the appetite back on track?

This post is getting more interesting by the day, might be the next guinea pig.


----------



## weeman

dutch_scott said:


> hater :whistling:
> 
> *weeman gained 5 lbs in a contest diet ending up heavier than he started by 5lbs 5 weeks later.. surely on dnp this cant be pure gly/h2o?* :cool2:


this is true and undeniable,i will also be doing it again as soon as poss for this run into the brits and excited to see what can be achieved again,very excited in fact as it also dispells myths of gains during dieting for shows in a big way.


----------



## StephenC

dutch_scott said:


> hater :whistling:
> 
> weeman gained 5 lbs in a contest diet ending up heavier than he started by 5lbs 5 weeks later.. surely on dnp this cant be pure gly/h2o? :cool2:


More to come from the Weeslvt also :whistling:


----------



## ws0158

* update *

just trained back, beat all my PB's again, felt like an animal:rockon:

same weight toady 15st 10lbs but arms are up 1 inch now in total and definatley leaner:cool:

legs have been really achy today, and when i sit down for a minute im nearly nodding off feeling really tired

appetites better also which is excellent!! :thumb:

all in all im really happy with this, even if i keep 3 lbs thats not bad going for 5 days is it


----------



## ws0158

gooner fc said:


> hi ya mate nice to here your doing well on the blast, does the peptides help with put the appetite back on track?
> 
> This post is getting more interesting by the day, might be the next guinea pig.


hi mate aint started the peps yet there for after the HGH


----------



## ws0158

hi guys late update here, been at the hospital the last two days, my mrs was induced and yesterday my son was born!!!!!!!!! rock on!!

because of the above i wasnt able to train for them 2 days but kept diet in check mostly from shakes but what could i do!!

been 2 days since my blast and ive definatley had some gains, i havent had chance to weigh myself yet but will after training later,

arms are still up 3/4 of an inch, cant wait for the next blast

had a bad headache the day after my last blast day, and water retantion was bad then especially in my hands but cleared now


----------



## round 2

Congrats on the baby mate.:thumbup1:Got a boy due any day now myself


----------



## Big Kris

ws0158 said:


> hi guys late update here, been at the hospital the last two days, my mrs was induced and yesterday my son was born!!!!!!!!! rock on!!
> 
> because of the above i wasnt able to train for them 2 days but kept diet in check mostly from shakes but what could i do!!
> 
> been 2 days since my blast and ive definatley had some gains, i havent had chance to weigh myself yet but will after training later,
> 
> arms are still up 3/4 of an inch, cant wait for the next blast
> 
> had a bad headache the day after my last blast day, and water retantion was bad then especially in my hands but cleared now


Well done mate!! Happy to hear you had a nipper  :bounce:


----------



## big pete

congratz to you,

interesting reads too


----------



## gooner fc

congratulation mate,what you name the little fella?

So blast was worth while i take it. It will be good to see what gains you can make of aas while your off now.


----------



## hackskii

Congrats Dad......

So, all in all, what do you make of the GH blast?


----------



## ws0158

thanks all named my boy connor!!

weighed myself after training 16 stone!!! i am abit confused because im not really lookinglike im holding any more water than when i started the blast!

ive been taking water balance tablets since the last day of blast and been taking arimidex for a couple of months

im still gaining weight since the blast its insane, definatley gained on my chest, delts, traps........well everywhere really lol

started my igf-1 lr3 yesterday, 80mcg before training and the pumps were like nothing ive ever had, noticed a few stretch marks appearing on front delts aswell

i think the blast was definatley worth it

cant wait to see what ive actually gained once the body fluids have settled


----------



## Imy79

very interesting reading..Thanks for the write up so far


----------



## Rossy Balboa

Interesting read mate. I like the sound of this :whistling: I'll get saving ha


----------



## gooner fc

ws0158 said:


> thanks all named my boy connor!!
> 
> weighed myself after training 16 stone!!! i am abit confused because im not really lookinglike im holding any more water than when i started the blast!
> 
> ive been taking water balance tablets since the last day of blast and been taking arimidex for a couple of months
> 
> im still gaining weight since the blast its insane, definatley gained on my chest, delts, traps........well everywhere really lol
> 
> started my igf-1 lr3 yesterday, 80mcg before training and the pumps were like nothing ive ever had, noticed a few stretch marks appearing on front delts aswell
> 
> i think the blast was definatley worth it
> 
> cant wait to see what ive actually gained once the body fluids have settled


Great thread, good to see the results were positive, concrats on your lad again mate.

Whats the protocol for the igf-1 lr3? Do you know the difference between the Lyophilized LR3-IGF and igf-1 lr3?


----------



## big_jim_87

well done on the baby!

im thinking about running a blast but if i blast ill keep gh in at a lower dose just like an aas cruise and blast i think this will be better then just dropping all gh


----------



## LittleChris

big_jim_87 said:


> well done on the baby!
> 
> im thinking about running a blast but if i blast ill keep gh in at a lower dose just like an aas cruise and blast i think this will be better then just dropping all gh


Mal did that and actually found the results weren't as great with the second blast.

Seems the consensus is to use GH as a blast and then GHRP/CJC to stimulate natural production after the blast.


----------



## big_jim_87

i think 20iu ed for ever is the key lol i just cant afford that!


----------



## big_jim_87

LittleChris said:


> Mal did that and actually found the results weren't as great with the second blast.
> 
> Seems the consensus is to use GH as a blast and then GHRP/CJC to stimulate natural production after the blast.


probly not as good as the main thing it will do is is cause water retention then if you lower dosage rather then drop it you will still hold a little rather then drop the lot then when you blast again you aint going from empty to full (of water glycogen) your going from 1/4 full to totaly full?

just a thought?


----------



## StephenC

big_jim_87 said:


> i think 20iu ed for ever is the key lol i just cant afford that!


Def not, adaption kicks in far too quickly at high doses, 20 iu for any extended period of time is IMO a waste



big_jim_87 said:


> probly not as good as the main thing it will do is is cause water retention then if you lower dosage rather then drop it you will still hold a little rather then drop the lot then when you blast again you aint going from empty to full (of water glycogen) your going from 1/4 full to totaly full?
> 
> just a thought?


so your saying that ghrp/grf combo ISNT as good as synthetic GH:confused1:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Def not, adaption kicks in far too quickly at high doses, 20 iu for any extended period of time is IMO a waste
> 
> so your saying that ghrp/grf combo ISNT as good as synthetic GH:confused1:


holy sh1t!!!! your alive!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> holy sh1t!!!! your alive!!!!! :lol: :lol:


Barely, just barely..... Looooooong story, should be back on the map now 

had some of that rat poison with me that you needed to drop it off but ended up running late as fvck


----------



## big_jim_87

StephenC said:


> Def not, adaption kicks in far too quickly at high doses, 20 iu for any extended period of time is IMO a waste
> 
> iyo? have you ran 20iu ed all yr?
> 
> so your saying that ghrp/grf combo ISNT as good as synthetic GH:confused1:


were did you get that from my post?

i was getting at the 2nd blast will not be as good as the 1st if you stay on in between as its the shock factor and all the water and glycogen gain from being empy, if you stay on in between blasts you are still holding a lot were as if you come off you will empy out a bit then boooom it back in just saying its a bigger jump from no gh to blast of gh then it will be from some gh to blast of gh.

im no expert just brain storming er

and to answer i have used gh one ages ago and the combo just ran out and the combo felt no were near as good as gh so no the combo is shyt to gh imo but then i havnt used gh in ages i have 400iu on the way so when that starts to fly in ill answer that question again (all though im sure the answere will be the same)


----------



## StephenC

big_jim_87 said:


> were did you get that from my post?
> 
> i was getting at the 2nd blast will not be as good as the 1st if you stay on in between as its the shock factor and all the water and glycogen gain from being empy, if you stay on in between blasts you are still holding a lot were as if you come off you will empy out a bit then boooom it back in just saying its a bigger jump from no gh to blast of gh then it will be from some gh to blast of gh.
> 
> im no expert just brain storming er
> 
> and to answer i have used gh one ages ago and the combo just ran out and the combo felt no were near as good as gh so no the combo is shyt to gh imo but then i havnt used gh in ages i have 400iu on the way so when that starts to fly in ill answer that question again (all though im sure the answere will be the same)


Have I ran 20iu ed for a year, hmmm, nah I wouldn't waste the 7500iu required as it has been proven scientifically that the body adapts to gh therapy. The adaption time is variable depending upon the dosage and increases exponentially as the dose increases.

I have run 10, 20 & 30iu ed for short periods of time and I have no doubt the dosages are highly effective, the million dollar question is, for how long will they remain effective?

We have to be clever in this game to keep making progress gym and work with the body wherever possible, that's the whole theory behind the gh blast is to trick the body into as much growth/new cell creation/fat loss as possible before it realises what your doing and starts taking steps to combat it.

As for the ghrp/cjc combo, I personally much prefer it as an all year round low dose gh therapy than using 2-5iu ed.

It is never going to be comparable to higher dosing of gh as it relies on the pituary's finite capabilities to secrete gh.

The reason, or at least the theoretical reason for not using gh between blasts is that the gh antibodies that were setting out to combat the 25-50iu you were blasting with will render a small synthetic gh dose pretty much useless.

IMO one of the most important parts of peptide use is periodization, I have my own little plan in place to utilise, ghrp/grf/igf/mgf/rHGH/slin and maybe one or two others but moving house and some other stuff have hit my finances so it shall have to wait for a while


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Have I ran 20iu ed for a year, hmmm, nah I wouldn't waste the 7500iu required as it has been proven scientifically that the body adapts to gh therapy. The adaption time is variable depending upon the dosage and increases exponentially as the dose increases.
> 
> I have run 10, 20 & 30iu ed for short periods of time and I have no doubt the dosages are highly effective, the million dollar question is, for how long will they remain effective?
> 
> We have to be clever in this game to keep making progress gym and work with the body wherever possible, that's the whole theory behind the gh blast is to trick the body into as much growth/new cell creation/fat loss as possible before it realises what your doing and starts taking steps to combat it.
> 
> As for the ghrp/cjc combo, I personally much prefer it as an all year round low dose gh therapy than using 2-5iu ed.
> 
> It is never going to be comparable to higher dosing of gh as it relies on the pituary's finite capabilities to secrete gh.
> 
> The reason, or at least the theoretical reason for not using gh between blasts is that the gh antibodies that were setting out to combat the 25-50iu you were blasting with will render a small synthetic gh dose pretty much useless.
> 
> IMO one of the most important parts of peptide use is periodization, I have my own little plan in place to utilise, ghrp/grf/igf/mgf/rHGH/slin and maybe one or two others but moving house and some other stuff have hit my finances so it shall have to wait for a while


good post mate:thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87

StephenC said:


> Have I ran 20iu ed for a year, hmmm, nah I wouldn't waste the 7500iu required as it has been proven scientifically that the body adapts to gh therapy. The adaption time is variable depending upon the dosage and increases exponentially as the dose increases.
> 
> I have run 10, 20 & 30iu ed for short periods of time and I have no doubt the dosages are highly effective, the million dollar question is, for how long will they remain effective?
> 
> We have to be clever in this game to keep making progress gym and work with the body wherever possible, that's the whole theory behind the gh blast is to trick the body into as much growth/new cell creation/fat loss as possible before it realises what your doing and starts taking steps to combat it.
> 
> As for the ghrp/cjc combo, I personally much prefer it as an all year round low dose gh therapy than using 2-5iu ed.
> 
> It is never going to be comparable to higher dosing of gh as it relies on the pituary's finite capabilities to secrete gh.
> 
> The reason, or at least the theoretical reason for not using gh between blasts is that the gh antibodies that were setting out to combat the 25-50iu you were blasting with will render a small synthetic gh dose pretty much useless.
> 
> IMO one of the most important parts of peptide use is periodization, I have my own little plan in place to utilise, ghrp/grf/igf/mgf/rHGH/slin and maybe one or two others but moving house and some other stuff have hit my finances so it shall have to wait for a while


i understand the theory behind the blast and i have spoke with bri on the matter and he highly recommends it so im not 100% against it i just still think that a 16iu 3days a wk for a longer time frame would be a better way to spend your cash i just cant get my head around the gaining mass amounts of lbm in a 5-7 day period. i know gh takes a different route to mass then aas but just how much can you change in a 5-7 day period?

and yea that was a good reply reps for it


----------



## StephenC

big_jim_87 said:


> i understand the theory behind the blast and i have spoke with bri on the matter and he highly recommends it so im not 100% against it i just still think that a *16iu 3days a wk for a longer time* frame would be a better way to spend your cash i just cant get my head around the gaining mass amounts of lbm in a 5-7 day period. i know gh takes a different route to mass then aas but just how much can you change in a 5-7 day period?
> 
> and yea that was a good reply reps for it


youve hit the nail on the head with the section ive bolded out there Jim, 3 days a week at 16iu gives 4 days a week with nowt, so your spending more time off than on hence not giving the body a chance to adapt:thumbup1:

Edit: its not mass your gaining, your splitting new cells to create new myoblasts (proliferation is the term i believe) which will mature into new muscle cells as time goes on, although there is more at wotk on a cellular level which is way beyond me to explain as there are no doubt immediatly noticeable results also


----------



## big_jim_87

StephenC said:


> youve hit the nail on the head with the section ive bolded out there Jim, 3 days a week at 16iu gives 4 days a week with nowt, so your spending more time off than on hence not giving the body a chance to adapt:thumbup1:
> 
> Edit: its not mass your gaining, *your splitting new cells* to create new myoblasts (proliferation is the term i believe) which will mature into new muscle cells as time goes on, although there is more at wotk on a cellular level which is way beyond me to explain as there are no doubt immediatly noticeable results also


yea this i get im just shyt with wording what i wana say lol but what i mean is how many cells you gonna split/create in 5-7 days is all i was getting at

also if i do take on this protocol i will be using ghrp cjc on the non gh days


----------



## StephenC

big_jim_87 said:


> yea this i get im just shyt with wording what i wana say lol but what i mean is how many cells you gonna split/create in 5-7 days is all i was getting at
> 
> also if i do take on this protocol i will be using ghrp cjc on the non gh days


enough cells to make a noticeable difference mate, i'm a big believer in this sh1t cos ive tried it and im 100% convinced it works.

its not the right method or the only method, but it is one of an endless number of effective ones


----------



## warren

just read this thread, and interesting. i have never looked into gh but am i right in thinking this blast method is ( very simply put , for me lol) 1 week high doeses then no more, or do you have to blast every so often? is one blast enough?

what would a norm gh usage be like? 10iu 3 times per week for few months ??

oh and congrats on the baby !!!


----------



## welshrager

how much gains u keep from this after then ?


----------



## StephenC

welshrager said:


> how much gains u keep from this after then ?


63.92% of the gains made by the 17th hour of day 4 of the blast :whistling:

read through the info mate, your creating new cells which are yet to mature, the gains are unquantifiable over a short space of time


----------



## mazzucazze

StephenC said:


> your creating new cells which are yet to mature


I understand that new cells will be created due to the higher gh present in the body etc... but do u think aas are a must or somebody could successfully use the gh blast method without aas and still have gains (much slower since the new cells will not benefit from the aas)?

I'm really interested to try this but I don't want to touch aas anymore...


----------



## StephenC

mazzucazze said:


> I understand that new cells will be created due to the higher gh present in the body etc... but do u think aas are a must or somebody could successfully use the gh blast method without aas and still have gains (much slower since the new cells will not benefit from the aas)?
> 
> I'm really interested to try this but I don't want to touch aas anymore...


Yes it will still have benefits, but the magic is in the synergy between the gh, igf levels, androgens, increased fod etc

whats your reasons for taking peptides but not aas?


----------



## mazzucazze

StephenC said:


> whats your reasons for taking peptides but not aas?


I've done two cycles of aas and I always had a hard time recovering from them. I did everything as suggested (hcg during the cycle, clomid and nolva during pct, for the last one i even added igf1 lr3).

My problem is not during pct as i seem to keep gains and everything is ok, but when i stop the pct i crush... and I also don't want to run pct for too long (more than 6 weeks) because it ****s pretty bad with my liver.

I loved the two cycles I did (both consisted of just test) but at the moment i don't want to go through harsh times again...


----------



## hackskii

Its likely you didnt recover due to testicular atrophy.

Id be curious to know the compounds you used and the amount of HCG you used as well.


----------



## StephenC

mazzucazze said:


> I've done two cycles of aas and I always had a hard time recovering from them. I did everything as suggested (hcg during the cycle, clomid and nolva during pct, for the last one i even added igf1 lr3).
> 
> My problem is not during pct as i seem to keep gains and everything is ok, but when i stop the pct i crush... and I also don't want to run pct for too long (more than 6 weeks) because it ****s pretty bad with my liver.
> 
> I loved the two cycles I did (both consisted of just test) but at the moment i don't want to go through harsh times again...


Without knowing the full details, it's hard to comment!

Have you thought about cruising?

Using peptides during your off periods to maintain gains?


----------



## big_jim_87

or have you thought that a gh blast is an advanced method and after 2cycles you are no were near the level needed to commit to such a method?


----------



## frenchbb

big_jim_87 said:


> or have you thought that a gh blast is an advanced method and after 2cycles you are no were near the level needed to commit to such a method?


someone with some common sense ; i see too many here wanting to take the gh blast as it is what will make them big as pro 

it is like when people are asking for the magic cycle of aas !

if you have only a few aas cycles and no gh experience do not use this blast method .

i know , that dutch did use it with some clinets new to gh , but it was under his guidance .


----------



## mazzucazze

hackskii said:


> Its likely you didnt recover due to testicular atrophy.
> 
> Id be curious to know the compounds you used and the amount of HCG you used as well.


my first cycle was 400 mg of test e weekly for 10 weeks and hcg was used in one 250IU shot every 3rd day until the start of the pct (with the last 3 shoots being higher)

my second cycle was 500 mg of test e weekly for 12 weeks, hcg was used as in the previous cycle but this time the pct lasted longer (8 weeks, in the ast two i just used a very low dose of clomid)



StephenC said:


> Without knowing the full details, it's hard to comment!
> 
> Have you thought about cruising?
> 
> Using peptides during your off periods to maintain gains?


cruising is not an option for me yet (I'm 24 years old) I used peptides during off period and after a while i was able to make gains again, the problem is that during the crush i not only lose gains but I also have loss of libido (this lasted for longer than expected but now it's over...) and mild depression.


----------



## ws0158

hi sorry i hav'nt been updating regularly just been busy with the newborn lol

sleep has not been to good, been getting about 9 hours a night but interupted sleep due to the baby,

diet has not been the best either but still getting 300+ protein havent really been measuring carbs and fats but i know im having a good amount,

weighed myself yesterday after training and was 15 stone 12 lbs, still making strength gains slowly, hit personal best on free weight tbar

noticing less bodyfat on my abs but thats probably down to metformin and igf

100% will be doing more blasts like this

oh and i didnt use ghrp6 or cjc after the blast just igf lr3 ans AAS's


----------



## ws0158

oh and arms are still upto 18.75 inch and forearms feel massive but didnt measure them before

will get some photos up soon when my abs are poppin


----------



## hackskii

mazzucazze said:


> my first cycle was 400 mg of test e weekly for 10 weeks and hcg was used in one 250IU shot every 3rd day until the start of the pct (with the last 3 shoots being higher)
> 
> my second cycle was 500 mg of test e weekly for 12 weeks, hcg was used as in the previous cycle but this time the pct lasted longer (8 weeks, in the ast two i just used a very low dose of clomid)


This should be in its own thread.

You did not keep nor maintain testicular function.

250iu likely didnt do enough stimulation.

Very low dose clomid didnt do you any favors either.

Chances are, you didnt use enough HCG during, and clomid was not dosed enough to stimulate things properly.

Sorry for the hyjack here.


----------



## ws0158

just to mention aswell, i broke my shoulder 2 years ago and when doing chest presses it felt abit ''twingy'' but not anymore


----------



## ohmygoodness

ws0158 said:


> just to mention aswell, i broke my shoulder 2 years ago and when doing chest presses it felt abit ''twingy'' but not anymore


Blasting. Good for the whole body


----------



## Themanabolic

ws0158 said:


> just to mention aswell, i broke my shoulder 2 years ago and when doing chest presses it felt abit ''twingy'' but not anymore


How Did you split the dose throughout the day pal ?

also, How is your size and weight now ?

did you run slin as well ?

Thinking of doing a blast, and maybe using slin at the same time huummm...


----------



## StephenC

Themanabolic said:


> How Did you split the dose throughout the day pal ?
> 
> also, How is your size and weight now ?
> 
> did you run slin as well ?
> 
> Thinking of doing a blast, and maybe using slin at the same time huummm...


I'd personally defo use slin when blasting, basal + bolus method.


----------



## hilly

StephenC said:


> I'd personally defo use slin when blasting, basal + bolus method.


ste would you say slin is a must with the hgh blast? or atleast if you have it available def worth adding in


----------



## Themanabolic

StephenC said:


> basal + bolus method.


Could you explain this to me please mate ?

If you have a scientific explanation thats great, if not any clue would do


----------



## ws0158

i couldnt imagine the gains you could make with insulin aswell


----------



## StephenC

hilly said:


> ste would you say slin is a must with the hgh blast? or atleast if you have it available def worth adding in


Defo not a must no, but for the short time the gh blast will last IMO it is a more than worthy addition



Themanabolic said:


> Could you explain this to me please mate ?
> 
> If you have a scientific explanation thats great, if not any clue would do


Long and fast acting concurrently, best to go read a lot about slin in general first, i dont like to give out advice on it over the net.



ws0158 said:


> i couldnt imagine the gains you could make with insulin aswell


I dont imagine its going to be a massive difference but as per my reply to hilly above, certainly enough gains to warrant its use IMO


----------



## hackskii

Steve, would slin slow Fat loss during blast phase?

Is the slin in the mix for IGF-1 purposes?

Would a high GI diet during this phase be acceptable for insulin spikes?

Or, is the slin used to help regulate blood sugar spikes, from the gh spikes to drive down blood sugar levels?


----------



## StephenC

hackskii said:


> Steve, would slin slow Fat loss during blast phase?
> 
> Is the slin in the mix for IGF-1 purposes?
> 
> Would a high GI diet during this phase be acceptable for insulin spikes?
> 
> Or, is the slin used to help regulate blood sugar spikes, from the gh spikes to drive down blood sugar levels?


Scott, IMO, the slin would lessen the initial fat loss, however the shift in lbm would so dramatic that fat loss would be inevitable as the body used all energy resources to create the new cells and mature them.

Slin is in the mix, to increase hunger & shuttle nutrients, I reckon any effects slin has on IGF would be negligible in comparison to the massive IGF spikes from the mega dose of GH.

I think high GI would be fine, expecially from a creating hunger point of view post high GI meal. However I would combine this with mega dose protein.

The blood sugar and insulin resistance isnt going to be a major issue as we are only looking at a 5-7 timeframe.

Each blast should be person specific, with regards to GH dose, slin, nutrients etc so I dont like discussing specifics


----------



## hackskii

GH shots elivate blood sugar right?


----------



## StephenC

hackskii said:


> GH shots elivate blood sugar right?


GH can induce hyperglycemia


----------



## bigacb

StephenC said:


> GH can induce hyperglycemia


Can you explain in detail as i didn't realise this?


----------



## bigacb

Also can someone elaborate on doses. Is there a set dose or dose it have to be higher than a certain dose to be classed as a blast?


----------



## LittleChris

dutch_scott said:


> i dont agree nor did paul b or any of use at the welsh camp currently running this to add slin at all for what its worth.
> 
> slow fat loss
> 
> lessens the initial igf loading..
> 
> if guys are gna add slin can u distance urself from my blast formula as this has now taken off across the pond in usa and we have invested alot of time etc and slin is not a part of it at all.
> 
> thanks sorry for minor hijack.


How has it taken off in the USA? Do you mean a few guys on a US board running a blast?


----------



## Aftershock

I think I'm going to give this a go at some point.

I have to admit I was contemplating adding long acting slin until I read the last few posts.

But in the interests of science you could run it once with and once without I suppose :whistling:


----------



## anabolic lion

Could this method be used during pct and onwards 'off cycle' as a bridge to next cycle ???


----------



## bigacb

So you wouldn't use slin at any point through this not even in the 3 week 'off' period? Am i just being really stupid or is there some major reason as not to use it? Sorry new to the principles of the blast and want to get everything stright in my head.


----------



## Aftershock

dutch_scott said:


> aftershock- as i said my blast hasnt been succesful with slin


Thats Interesting.

Do you think its worthwhile someone trying out 100iu over 5 days in the initial stages, or do you find that you really need the 200iu to create those new cells.

Im just getting back to some kind of normality now after a pec tear opp at the start of the year.

I dont want to "waste" GH, and neither am I trying to save money particularly, I'm just trying to find the "optimum" dose for my circumstances.

Hyge is on order


----------



## hackskii

I want to try this as well.

I dont think I can do that much, but I was thinking 24iu a day for 5 days.


----------



## bigacb

Thanks for the detailed explaination. Reps. :thumbup1:


----------



## gooner fc

Dutch using your blast method would you recommend training each body part twice a week to take advantage of the recovery been quicker?


----------



## mick_the_brick

Very interesting read - thanks for sharing


----------



## ws0158

im on an 8 week cruise now and cutting up, hoping to get down to around 8% BF, then starting my course

800mg TEST enan 1-14 wk

300mg TREN Enan 1-12 wk

week 4 & 8, monday-wednesday 24 iu's. thursday-friday 32iu's

a 3rd of 8iu's hyget vial ED for probably the rest of the year

not sure wether to run EQ aswell still undecided

weighed 217lbs today, pretty lean im assuming around the 12% mark

cant wait to start in 8 weeks, will be logging all results in here


----------



## kadath

mazzucazze said:


> my first cycle was 400 mg of test e weekly for 10 weeks and hcg was used in one 250IU shot every 3rd day until the start of the pct (with the last 3 shoots being higher)
> 
> my second cycle was 500 mg of test e weekly for 12 weeks, hcg was used as in the previous cycle but this time the pct lasted longer (8 weeks, in the ast two i just used a very low dose of clomid)
> 
> cruising is not an option for me yet (I'm 24 years old) I used peptides during off period and after a while i was able to make gains again, the problem is that during the crush i not only lose gains but I also have loss of libido (this lasted for longer than expected but now it's over...) and mild depression.


I think you should try short cycle: 4 or 6 weeks in and the same amount of time out. I had experienced the same problem with 8 weeks, long esters cycle. A lot of gains on the scale but much of them lost in the PCT, if not all. With short cycle I'm growing slowly but keeping most of the gains.

I tought also Nolvadex is very catabolic for me and Clomid didn't much for my balls even with a frontload.

I believe in test and strong anabolic cycle (like sustanon and deca or diana and Primo like Arnold was used). With short cycles short esters are better too. With long esters in a short cycle you to use high amount to make them kick in soon.

High doses of tribulus can make some for your libido, ZMA too.

For me, the big problem in the PCT was the high amount of cortisol my body produces, it produces a lot even without aas. Before starting gears I was skinny with some fat on my belly,even dieting and training. So with less time in the cortisol rebound is lower. Remeron can help that but I won't sleep 12 hour per night again.

I hope that can help you.


----------



## weeman

kadath said:


> I think you should try short cycle: 4 or 6 weeks in and the same amount of time out. I had experienced the same problem with 8 weeks, long esters cycle. A lot of gains on the scale but much of them lost in the PCT, if not all. With short cycle I'm growing slowly but keeping most of the gains.
> 
> *I tought also Nolvadex is very catabolic for me* and Clomid didn't much for my balls even with a frontload.
> 
> I believe in test and strong anabolic cycle (like sustanon and deca or diana and Primo like Arnold was used). With short cycles short esters are better too. *With long esters in a short cycle you to use high amount to make them kick in soon.*
> 
> High doses of tribulus can make some for your libido, ZMA too.
> 
> For me, the big problem in the PCT was the high amount of cortisol my body produces, it produces a lot even without aas. Before starting gears I was skinny with some fat on my belly,even dieting and training. So with less time in the cortisol rebound is lower. Remeron can help that but I won't sleep 12 hour per night again.
> 
> I hope that can help you.


can you tell me how nolvadex manages to be catabolic with you? and also the part about using a higher amount of long esters in a short cycle to make them 'kick in faster' makes no sense what so ever,it will not make them 'kick in' any quicker at all.


----------



## geeby112

ws0158 said:


> before training today i had a shot of igf-1 lr3 great pumps!! :thumb:
> 
> had my *haribo* and shake PostW them popped round to my source for a chat, offered me a real good price for 200iu of hygetropin couldnt refuse, we get talking bout the blast method so im going to try it tomorrow, 30,30,30,30,40,40ius
> 
> i already upped my cals, pro's, carbs and fats for the igf, currently on 800mg test and 600mg EQ!!
> 
> should i run the igf aswell???? :confused1:
> 
> 14st 10lbs today, quite lean good abs, veins in neck, delts and arms showing!!
> 
> 32 inch waist, 5ft 10'' . 18'' arms (cold flexed)
> 
> cant wait to see results im well excited like a kid at christmas :thumb:


I have seen this haribo word popping up alot, what is it??


----------



## weeman

geeby112 said:


> I have seen this haribo word popping up alot, what is it??


jelly sweets


----------



## james12345

geeby112 said:


> I have seen this haribo word popping up alot, what is it??


sweeties... mmm sugary sweeties


----------



## geeby112

weeman said:


> jelly sweets


lol fck me, was thinking they were some secret formula:thumbup1:


----------



## kadath

weeman said:


> can you tell me how nolvadex manages to be catabolic with you? and also the part about using a higher amount of long esters in a short cycle to make them 'kick in faster' makes no sense what so ever,it will not make them 'kick in' any quicker at all.


In a lot of study Nolvadex showed to lower IGF1 a lot.

If you jab 250 of cyp EOD for ten day it will kick in faster than 1 or 2 jabs per week. Something like a frontload as A. Rea suggest.


----------



## weeman

kadath said:


> In a lot of study Nolvadex showed to lower IGF1 a lot.
> 
> *If you jab 250 of cyp EOD for ten day it will kick in faster than 1 or 2 jabs per week. Something like a frontload as A. Rea suggest*.


no it wont,it still releases at exactly the same rate,what you WILL achieve is a higher peak doseage,but you it will defo not make the drug 'kick in' faster.

Incidentally do you actually realise its in and doing its thing within the first 24-48 hours..........

and i hardly think making your IGF levels slightly lower makes nolvadex catabolic to you,if it was directly causing you to lose muscle tissue yes,but its not.


----------



## hackskii

The injection site, as well as the volume of gear will effect the delivery time of the gear.


----------



## gymjim

So basically for a good result from the gh blast 100-200ius for 5-7 days would be sufficient? then cruise on 3 x 100mcg of GHRP and cjc for 3 weeks after?

if using 100ius, basically divide by 7 days would that be appropriate?

in terms of fat loss, gh blast seems pretty good well for continous fat loss,..

Please clear this up

jim


----------

